# Chaintech ZNF3-150, VNF3-250, ZNF3-250 Vmod guide



## //mAr (Jun 10, 2004)

Show article


----------



## Unregistered (Oct 7, 2004)

is the vmod cpu ok? i want to try to my znf 3 250 =)


----------



## //mAr (Oct 23, 2004)

vdimm and vcore mod workin' allright, 
vchipset mod isn't tested ...


----------



## Unregistered (Nov 9, 2004)

nice,if the next bios dun bring it on i might try the vdimm 
thnks a bunch


----------



## Unregistered (Jan 29, 2005)

*where am i?   It's dark in here please gimme flashlight*

Uhhhhhh,  I didn't subsribe to this thread but I"m getting email updates about it.
Either someone is feigning my throwaway email addy again or I got lost in the space-time continuum?

Oddly though, it's letting me post this.  Am i a member here?  LOL!
If so, I certainly haven't caused enough mischief and mayhem to remember any of it.

BTW, nice pics of the vMods, much cleared and easy to see than many of 'em I"ve come across.  Pity I don't have a Chaintech znf-----.


----------



## Unregistered (Feb 7, 2005)

does the vdimm mod really need to be between those 2 pins, or can it be one and a ground?
btw- vcore mod works well, thanks!


----------



## Unregistered (Feb 23, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> does the vdimm mod really need to be between those 2 pins, or can it be one and a ground?
> btw- vcore mod works well, thanks!


bump on the vdimm question...


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 24, 2005)

you can use any ground (that includes case metal which is grounded too)


----------



## CRXninja (Mar 28, 2006)

sorry to bump this thread, but will the vcore mod let you get voltages between say 1.5 and 1.7 volts?  the reason i am asking is because i have a sempron 64 2600 and you cant change the vcore on those  i can already run the fsb at 300 mhz with the stock vcore of 1.4 volts.  i wanna see what it could do if i can raise the core voltage.  if anyone can shed some light i would greatly appreciate it!


----------

